# Need black bmw PC`d 4 cash Ayrshire!



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi,
can anyone who is skilled on a Porter Cable detail my car in strathclyde areas?
Willing 2 pay if price reasonable! car has light swirls/cpl scuffs was gonna get pc an have a go but don`t really have the time due to 12hr shifts and whole house to decorate etc,so id prob rush job it!
If i can get someone 2 get car looking the biz i will swear 2 keep it that way!
Promise!


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

I know mike172cup is in prestwick hes the closest to you mate.


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

cheers m8! He prob knows my nephews in prestwick!


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

ALLAN320 Is from Glasgow

Give him a shout of BMWCarClubForum


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Im in kilmarnock but usually do details at my old mans works


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> I know mike172cup is in prestwick hes the closest to you mate.


pm sent to mike172cup:thumb:


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> Im in kilmarnock but usually do details at my old mans works


pm me with price m8:thumb: have u any threads showing ur work?


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

pete330 said:


> ALLAN320 Is from Glasgow
> 
> Give him a shout of BMWCarClubForum


Will do pete work nr glasgow anyhow,so no probs travelling:car:


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

Come to the detailing day on the 14th and i am sure you will get sorted...There are some top detailers going to be there and they will be only to happy to help you out...There are also people like myself and others who want to learn from them and we will, watching them doing your car...Let them know you are willing to have your your car detailed :thumb:


----------



## cossiee (Apr 10, 2006)

any more info on the detailing day jimTT??


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

JimTT said:


> Come to the detailing day on the 14th and i am sure you will get sorted...There are some top detailers going to be there and they will be only to happy to help you out...There are also people like myself and others who want to learn from them and we will, watching them doing your car...Let them know you are willing to have your your car detailed :thumb:


cheers jim if its 14th may then i`m off work that week! where is it bein held/wot time and who do i tell i`m willing 2 let them demo on my car?:thumb:


----------

